# Hello -Introducing me and my first horse!



## junior_7178 (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi folks,great forum!

Well i'd like to say hello.Ive just bought my first horse.Her name is Bella,and she's a 18.2hh Shire X TB (not much TB lol).

Im living near Peterborough in England at the moment,although im originaly from Brighton,Sussex.

Anyway....glad i found this site,and heres a few pics......


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!!! I love your horse! She's so pretty!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi, welcome to the site! Your horse is so cute!


----------



## Prince#Rider (Dec 29, 2006)

Howdy newcomer. Thats one big horse


----------

